# RR: 126. Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Quartetto Italiano	(1965)










2.	Quatuor Ebène	(2008)










3.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1984)










4.	Melos Quartet	(1979)










5.	Belcea Quartet	(2000)










6.	Tokyo String Quartet	(1977)










7.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1989)










8.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)










9.	Quatuor Ysaÿe	(1990)










10.	Hagen Quartett	(1992)









*

Condensed listing:
1.	Quartetto Italiano	(1965)
2.	Quatuor Ebène	(2008)
3.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1984)
4.	Melos Quartet	(1979)
5.	Belcea Quartet	(2000)
6.	Tokyo String Quartet	(1977)
7.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1989)
8.	Emerson String Quartet	(1984)
9.	Quatuor Ysaÿe	(1990)
10.	Hagen Quartett	(1992)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

